# **Attention Anime Fans** Noragami MBTI Types and is Yato actually an INFP?



## 487473million (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey everyone. Finally joined this place but I've been lurking for a long time, seen some anime typing threads but I've never seen a noragami thread here so wanted to start one :fall: ~

I watched Noragami a while back and found it a cute show. If you ever watched the anime or read the manga please chime in. I was curious about the MBTI types of the characters, Yato in particular. I find him pretty entertaining and adorable lol (probably one of my favorite characters now actually). :frog:

Anyway, I've seen some people on other sites say he's ESFP, and then others ENFP, but recently in a facebook group I'm in someone typed him as INFP with this reasoning: 

"I'd say INFP because I feel like a lot of this outgoing attitude toward the world is just an act put on in the hopes of gaining future followers. While he does like helping others, Yato is on a crusade right now to become a well known God and I feel like most of his interactions with those he doesn't know are almost singularly for that purpose. When he is with his friends in a comfortable environment he is quirky affable, sure, but when he is felt alone for too long he tends to get a bit dark. I find many similarities between he and myself and I have never tested as anything other than INFP. Sure he seems like he is more outgoing than I am, but then again if I were in his situation I would be trying my best to talk to as many people as possible too." 

Is he actually an outgoing INFP? Or ESFP, ENFP, or another type altogether? I originally thought he was ENFP but the more I thought about it I think he's INFP. I feel as a pretty outgoing INFP myself he can act alot like me at times, and the person who posted the comment I quoted above was also INFP. 

I'm also curious about what you think of the other character types like Yukine and Hiyori, ect.

Thanks xx :hampster:


----------



## hahahalessandra (Jul 13, 2016)

First of all, the difference between and ENFP and an INFP isn't solely extraverion vs. introversion but has to do with the cognitive function stack. I watched Noragami maybe about a year ago, and while I still follow the manga, I'd need to observe his character more to arrive at a conclusion, but I'm pretty sure he's an xNFP. I'm leaning towards ENFP though because he demonstrates Te, often planning out his dream to build a shrine. 

Hiyori is probably an ESFJ with her mom-like attitude, always looking out for Yato and Yukine, and Yukine is probably an ISFP with his feisty Fi-Se attitude. I'm nearly sure about these two. 

If I have time to rewatch the anime, I'll try to type the other characters as well and hopefully come to a decision about Yato.


----------

